# Best force-fetch guide?



## ChukarBob (Sep 4, 2006)

Hi,

I am looking for the best guide, in your opinion, on how to force-fetch train a Labrador retrieveer. If you know of an especially good book or magazine article on this, please refer me to it. I will have to do this training on my own, which means no assistants, and for the most part the training will take place in a city park not far from my home.

I realize that there are a gazillion references to force fetching in this forum and I don't have time to wade through all of these.

If you are of the opinion that force-fetch training should only be done by professional trainers, I am open to that feedback.

Thanks for your help!


----------



## gonehuntin' (Jul 27, 2006)

Although I don't care for the man, the best guide, hands down, is Even Graham's Smart fetch. It is available in both book and DVD. I'd get the DVD.


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

Evan Grahams smartfetch seems to be the standard and is very in depth. It is what I used to FF my dog. Fowl dawgs 1 has a good FF section as well.


----------



## CDK (Aug 1, 2005)

I concure


----------



## bigboy56073 (Oct 3, 2006)

what is done differently between Fowl Dawgs and Smartfetch? I have Fowl Dawgs and it seems fairly simple.


----------



## labhunter_1 (Apr 22, 2006)

I have used both Fowl Dogs and Smart Fetch and Smart Fetch is by far the easiest to use.


----------



## wirenut (Dec 1, 2005)

http://www.dobbsdogs.com/library/retrievers/index.html


----------

